# 3.5mm or 5mm waders?



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm buying some waders off of Cabela's this weekend. I have 2 in mind. I was wondering what Utah hnters prefer for our cold weather conditions. 3.5mm or 5mm? I'm not sure what I used to have, but the boots have rotted out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

5mm in Wyoming


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Breathable waders with 400 or 1000 gr. thinsulated boots. 1st choice.
2nd choice would be 3.5 mm neoprene with 1000 gr. thinsulated boots. I have 5mm neoprenes with 1200 gr. boots and they are definitely warm, but a bitch to move around in. They are thick and when they freeze you will look like the kid in the movie "Christmas Story". If you plan on doing much walking I wouldn't recommend a 5mm wader.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I walk quite a bit just to get to my spot. I'm looking at the Light Mag 800 waders from Cabela's. They are 3.5mm with an 800 gram boot. I'm hoping between my fleece wader liners and a good pair of wool socks, they will do well in the 20 degree temperatures. My 1000 gram boots were great, but that particular pair of waders lasted only a single season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You should be fine with the light mag 800's. I wear my breathable waders most of the season and they only have 400 gram boots. A good pair of socks make all the difference when the ice comes on.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my breathable waders. when it get cold i just layer up under.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I wear breathables 90% of the time. the other 10% I will wear a 3mm. I have some 5mm but good god, they are just way to hot, even when it gets below zero. another vote for breathables and layering.

E


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Like they all said! Once you use breathables there's NO going back!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Get the breathables. You will thank everyone later


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> You should be fine with the light mag 800's. I wear my breathable waders most of the season and they only have 400 gram boots. A good pair of socks make all the difference when the ice comes on.


who in their right mind would be out when the ice comes on?!?! You guys are crazy...

edit: top of page!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

3.5 if you hike much. Then you can layer if needed.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my first breathables about 8 years ago, and I will never wear neoprene again.

Breathables with 600 does me just fine. I dress under them for cold or hot and am comfortable all year.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I got breathable waders this year . i would sweat in Neoprene then freeze .


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm with everybody else here-breathables all the way! I found a pair with 1200 gram boots and I wear some fleece-lined wader pants under them and I stay warm and dry down into the single digit temps and below.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Breathable with poly long underwear when it is cold. No need for neoprene.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a pair of the Cabela's SuperMag 1600's (size 10 or 10.5) that I used twice. I'd be willing to make you a deal if you are interested in them.


----------

